# Women Friends



## lonely-mel (Jun 2, 2010)

My husband has a woman friend,this woman friend has moved near us,they have met up for coffee adn now she wants him to take her to the pictures and sit in the back row? Does anyone find this a wee bit unusual for a married man to go socialising with a single woman.I have since found out he told this woman he was separated but neglected to tell her he was back home again,my last post gave me a good insight into emotional affairs but i think this is taking Man/woman friendships a bit far when im totally against it happening .My husband says he is getting rid of her by distancing himself away from her.I want to know how can you distance yourself away from someone and still go meeting them,in my book thats hardly distancing yourself,his single friends have told him hes doing the right thing in the right way by distancing himself this way but i dont get it ,surely he is making it harder for himself by meeting her every time she clicks her fingers, how in the hell is he going to get rid of her when hes getting closer to her.

I am at my wits end i think too many lies and promises and too much hurt without the outcome i want he will get there eventually but in the meantime im getting hurt by the meetings and socialising.


----------



## sleepless1 (Nov 23, 2011)

I am going through a similar situation and I feel your pain! I think its crazy that he told the woman he is seperated. I don't see how he is distancing himself from her when he is going and doing things with her. It sounds to me like he is just getting closer. As for his friends...of course they are going to back what he is doing. If it was me i would definately have a problem with this and not let him met her. However I don't I don't know everything thats going on in your relationship.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Tell him point blank that this "friendship" needs to end now because it makes you feel very insecure. If he even cares about you and your feelings, he will do it immediately. She's after him now that "he's separated".

And this is coming from a cheater (me)!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

There is only one reason that he would tell her that he is separated.
It let her know that he is available.


----------

